
On-call - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@copyconstruct/on-call-b0bd8c5ea4e0
======
liveoneggs
I've been on call continuously for the last fifteen years and agree that women
and minorities are underrepresented in operations, but I'm not sure (even
after reading this long/rambling post) what missing thanksgiving three years
in a row has to do with getting more minorities on the rotation.

